# So , one members owned up



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

what about the rest of you?

Hitchbloke decided to come out on the forum and admit he bought the mk2 TT because he's probably going through a mid life crisis.

Which got me thinking, Is the Mk2 TT a bit of a midlife crisis car.
Dont get me wrong, its not a Porsche cayman, in fact, if any car could do with losing the mid life crisis image its Porsche.

So, think about it.

Did you buy your car because you ache when you get out of bed? Because the hair on your back is nearly as bountiful as the hair growing out of your nostrils and ears?
Do you ache getting into bed?
When the wife mentions sex do you suffer the angst of not performing any more?
Do you ache when your in bed?

Did you buy you car because deep inside your screaming "look, i'm still here"?

If so, lets have it.
Time to "FESS" up.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Ha ha......good post this one mate; like it. 8)

Okay, I`m definitely middle-aged, (45 this year ), but, as far as I`m aware, I`m not in mid-life crisis. I am, however, a bald-headed git, but I don`t yet ache when getting out of bed, and having had two rugrats since 2005 (second marriage, so I`ve two older ones as well), the wife has no complaints when we`re IN bed either.......at least none that I know of........... 

Something I am conscious of though occasionally, is that driving an Ibis White Mk II, I do get LOADS of people staring at the thing as I`m driving, but the worst thing is when it`s some young woman in her 20/30`s, who then looks at me in disappointment because it`s not being driven by some young bloke with a full head of hair.........!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Do you ache when your in bed?


Only after Sex... :lol:

I bought my TT as I would probably say I'm a bit of a Toyz for the Boyz guy....equally I wanted to keep the coupe option going in terms of a company car and there was not any real competition - as far as available spend goes - to the TT...

I'm Lovin' It


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

I am a oldie too!

Maybe we should have a poll to see who is the oldest geezer driving a TT
:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

I hit 40 again this week.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How old do you need to be to qualify as middle aged?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> How old do you need to be to qualify as middle aged?


35 or over i reckon.


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

I hit 52 in march - anyone beat that?

oh and yes my sex life is cushty - as Del Boy would say :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought it was motorbikes for people who hit midlife issues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> I thought it was motorbikes for people who hit midlife issues.


If that was the case Porsche shares would drop to nothing overnight.
Skirting the issue Kev?
:lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Might be, my position is i bought the first TT's before i hit 35.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Might be, my position is i bought the first TT's before i hit 35.


And because you were an early adopter you think this makes you exempt?
Whats the Blingy TT-S about then?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I need to change the colour from Orange dont i?


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

Guys we need to know who is the Trendiest Old Geezer driving a TT?


----------



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm 51 next month and basically knackered......

Yep......the TT is definately my mid life crisis car......even told the dealer as much when I ordered it......don't care though.....having too much fun in it!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I'm 31 but my whole life is one big midlife crisis...


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Jan 5, 2008)

Evild Derboy said:


> my whole life is one big midlife crisis...


Hahaha, tell me about it...


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Evild Derboy said:


> Well I'm 31 but my whole life is one big midlife crisis...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That made I laff.

Anyway I'm to old to have a midlife crisis


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

FinFerNan - age on the line mate - dont be shy!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Ricco said:


> FinFerNan - age on the line mate - dont be shy!


49 Ricco

I'm not shy I just take a long time to count :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

or, is it not just the case that you have to be that little bit older to be able to afford one :wink:


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

49 Ricco

I'm not shy I just take a long time to count

Cool mate  - take all the time you like, you will never be as old as me.

Us TOG TT, getting on a bit drivers need to sit on our saggy leather seats and enjoy our motors!


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

I think it was a mid-life crisis. It was certainly out of character for me judging by the number of people who exclaim, "You have an Audi TT?!! Really?!!"


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

_Did you buy your car because you ache when you get out of bed?_

Nope. Looking back over the the last 20 years from a sprightly 17 to now 37, I've had AlfaSud, XR3i, RS 2000, SRi, Alfa 156, TT Mk1, Lotus Elise and now TT Mk2. Apart from the odd in-fill periods, I've always had stupid cars [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

_Because the hair on your back is nearly as bountiful as the hair growing out of your nostrils and ears?_

No problems on top at all. A bit of nasal trimming needed to catch emerging strays occasionally - how can anyone simply fail to see that looks, erm, wrong!?!? Ears - no nests in there yet, but a couple daft stragglers from earlobes :?

_Do you ache getting into bed?_

At the moment, yes, lots. Trapped a nerve in lower back and it all feels a total mess 

_
When the wife mentions sex do you suffer the angst of not performing any more?_

Definitely no. Never have any issue with that - quite the opposite

_Do you ache when you're in bed?_

Only when I have a trapped sodding nerve!

_Did you buy you car because deep inside your screaming "look, i'm still here"?_

Nah, I don't think so. I bought it, just like every other car, for me. Itâ€™s to make me happy and to enjoy it fully. Couldn't give a toss what other people think. I have plenty of people staring and forming an opinion practically every week when on stage - in my car I couldn't give a toss so why should anyone else..?

There, that's my honest thoughts, but the bit that surprised me in all of this is since when did middle age start at 35..? I can't argue why it shouldn't, but I haven't grown up yet and don't think it's time to start now!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I sold my TTR when I was 57 so you guys have no problems.  

59 this year and I still like the idea of the fact that I'm having a mid life crises. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Is buying a hatchback a midlife crisis?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> Is buying a hatchback a midlife crisis?


No ! a BMW is :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

davidg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Is buying a hatchback a midlife crisis?
> ...


No argument here.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


  :wink: In white 8)


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmmm...an interesting thought this. Its one i`ve asked myself a few times. I turn 40 this April so, to a lot of people, I guess I am middle aged and finally when i look in the mirror I dont see the 18 year old who joined the Army any more.

But I left the Army four years ago and now have a 21 month old who ensures I get less sleep than I did on any operation i ever did...lol

But my age did dictate what i bought. I`m finally old enough and doing a job that enables me to be able to afford a car this expensive.

Dont do Roadsters or Cabriolet`s...
Couldnt stretch to Porsche
Didnt want something with a huge air intake or massive spoiler

I wanted something that was a bit special, you didnt see many of, was in my price range and was good to drive...and I ended up here.

It is the most expensive sports car i could afford that fitted *MY *criteria and driving desire.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Is my TT a "mid-life crisis" - not sure. It certainly is a car due to my circumstances - it was allowed on the company car policy, I'd never be able to/want to afford it after I retire and my daughter has now left home so no taxi service required.

I am 50 this year so I am getting lots of "mid-life crisis" accusations, but I just smile and remind myself that they still have x kids (usually second time marriages), y dogs etc etc and they're just jealous that they cannot have one due to their "circumstances".

Oh sod it - of course it's a mid life crisis car  :roll: 

Now - Ibis white amd magma red interior now that IS a mid life crisis car


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > How old do you need to be to qualify as middle aged?
> ...


That's me 'over the hill' then. 38 in about a weeks time :?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I thought it was motorbikes for people who hit midlife issues.


I am 46 and just stoped driving motorbikes last year after some 24 years of doing so... 

So for me the TT (and soon the TTS  ) is a kind of replacement for the bikes. Maybe that is an indication for some kind of midlife crisis :roll:

But actually I would have loved to have a sporty car sooner. The "problem" is more a priority related issue I think - as cars and bikes are very expencive in Norway - and enough spare time to enjoy what you have can also be a problem.


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

i've just turned 28, i think im still in my boy racer stage as i'm getting the tts .........or maybe mid life crisis is hitting me early?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Was 29 when got my first TT. Now 32 and have definitely considered whether Im trying to "stay young"!!!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

We ought to have a thread with pictures of people. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> We ought to have a thread with pictures of people. :lol: :lol:


That's not a good idea. Not that I'm afraid of showing my face but after 7 months of trawling the forum and "conversing" and "meeting" with loads of people I have built up a mental image and reality would shatter those images.

For example - Tosh's first avatar (that I saw) was the gorilla, then the Christmas one and now the distorted marble carving. To find in reality that Tosh is 6' tall and slim would just ruin the whole process.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

RockinRobin said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > We ought to have a thread with pictures of people. :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

I've always mentally pictured Tosh as a Jeremy Paxman type figure; knowledgable, likes to ruffle a few feathers, somewhat opinionated and no doubt has trouble finding underwear at M&S that fits his fuller figure. :wink:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

We all love Tosh, he's great for the forum, :wink:

I imagine Mr Tosh Iba to be on the light side with a shiny head?

I imagine Duo to be the Grant Mitchell type.......


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Girls don't have a mid-life-crisis  :-*

Hev x


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> We ought to have a thread with pictures of people. :lol: :lol:


Doesn't bother me. lol
Come on, lets see ya.
This is me about 10 months ago, last pic i have of me, not into taking photo's.
Bit leaner at the mo, and my hair is pretty long.

I have to agree with Arne, about the bike thing. 
I really miss mine, unfortunately, im a f***ing idiot on a bike.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Hev said:


> Girls don't have a mid-life-crisis  :-*
> 
> Hev x


No, they just buy boots and shoes. :wink:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

At last I win somthing :- ( I Think )

Mid life crisis, got that out of the way at 45 

Now aged 73.....Any prize :?: please PM me :roll:

Any suggestions on what crisis I is suffering from. Most welcome !!!

Finally,If it turns you On ,your never to Old  

HappTTing
Hog.


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

At last I win somthing :- ( I Think )

Mid life crisis, got that out of the way at 45 

Now aged 73.....Any prize :?: please PM me :roll:

Any suggestions on what crisis I is suffering from. Most welcome !!!

Finally,If it turns you On ,your never to Old  

HappTTing
Hog.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Roadhog said:


> At last I win somthing :- ( I Think )
> 
> Mid life crisis, got that out of the way at 45
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Done already elsewhere http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=1127900#1127900

As for the bike thing, I still ride - albeit a slow one


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

nippo_ said:


> Done already elsewhere http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=1127900#1127900
> 
> As for the bike thing, I still ride - albeit a slow one


White polo neck in a white ttr?
You posing fu**er. :wink: 
Nice ttr Nippo, first one ive seen in white.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> White polo neck in a white ttr? You posing fu**er. :wink:


It happened by chance, but it looks good


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Naah...did my 'mid-life crisis' thing (when I was 28 ) with the 996 Turbo a couple of years ago 

Just being sensible buying the TT as I wanted something with a good blend of sportiness and comfort.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just read through this thread from the start...and I am astonished to see how the TT is attracting such a wide demographic range! I've seen 18/9 year old trust-fund kiddies here with the TT as their first car, and Roadhog with a V6 in a colour that screams "I love life and live it to the full"...with all sorts in between!

Mid-life crisis car for me? Nope - I'm 24, barely started "life" yet!  Some have accused my TT as my quarter-life crisis toy though...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

andyc83 said:


> Just read through this thread from the start...and I am astonished to see how the TT is attracting such a wide demographic range! I've seen 18/9 year old trust-fund kiddies here with the TT as their first car, and Roadhog with a V6 in a colour that screams "I love life and live it to the full"...with all sorts in between!
> 
> Mid-life crisis car for me? Nope - I'm 24, barely started "life" yet!  Some have accused my TT as my quarter-life crisis toy though...


What an age to have such a wonderful penis extension. Excellent thread.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> What an age to have such a wonderful penis extension. Excellent thread.


My penis length is fine - otherwise I would've got a 911 for the sake of it! 

On a serious note though - the Mk2 TT ticked all the right boxes for me (as, I'm sure, is the case for everyone here), and I totally agree that I'm very privileged to own such a car at my age.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> What an age to have such a wonderful penis extension. Excellent thread.


I saw the Sat Nav and iPod/MFSW etc in the options list. What page was the Penis extension on :? If only I had known, I might have opted for that and droped the 18" 10 spokes


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> I saw the Sat Nav and iPod/MFSW etc in the options list. What page was the Penis extension on :? If only I had known, I might have opted for that and droped the 18" 10 spokes


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Flippin 'eck, this thread has cheered me up no end. Glad to see other 49'ers have a TT.

FinFer - The penis extension is included free of charge, every time you start the engine. (I wont say that its bigger with the V6 :roll: )
:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > What an age to have such a wonderful penis extension. Excellent thread.
> ...


TT-S will have a "VAGINA" attatchment and will come with its own range of handbags. Fact*.

*Fact in this instance should be taken as " the previous sentence should be ommited."


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cool, im going to play with mine all the time.


----------



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

Gonna sell mine...... [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> When the wife mentions sex do you suffer the angst of not performing any more?[/i]
> 
> Definitely no. Never have any issue with that - quite the opposite


Boaster! :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Great thread and good timing, I hit the big 40 yesterday. 

Already confessed previously to the MLC and have been surprised to learn of the seemingly high average age of owners (but not sure why I am surprised)! Wealth?


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Great thread and good timing, I hit the big 40 yesterday.
> 
> Already confessed previously to the MLC and have been surprised to learn of the seemingly high average age of owners (but not sure why I am surprised)! Wealth?


Happy B'day! [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Great thread and good timing, I hit the big 40 yesterday.


Happy birthday sane eric.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > When the wife mentions sex do you suffer the angst of not performing any more?[/i]
> ...


 :lol:

Happy Birthday btw


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

sane eric said:


> Great thread and good timing, I hit the big 40 yesterday.
> 
> Already confessed previously to the MLC and have been surprised to learn of the seemingly high average age of owners (but not sure why I am surprised)! Wealth?


It was mine on tuesday last, and i was 40 too. Again.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread and good timing, I hit the big 40 yesterday.
> ...


Had many 40ths? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

sane eric said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sane eric said:
> ...


My 3rd. I like 40, a nice round number.
Might be 40 again next year, see how things pan out.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I prefer ThirtyTen :roll:


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> It was mine on tuesday last, and i was 40 too. Again.


Happy birthday to you for last Tuesday - however many it was.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Girls don't have a mid-life-crisis  :-*
> ...


hrmmmm, point taken  :roll: :-*

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


You liked working there so much you bought the company?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

sane eric said:


> Great thread and good timing, I hit the big 40 yesterday.
> 
> Already confessed previously to the MLC and have been surprised to learn of the seemingly high average age of owners (but not sure why I am surprised)! Wealth?


31 over here and starting to realise why people are more interested in polish than trackdays :lol:

C


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Mmmmmm, polish.


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Well guyz it does look like you are all oldies over here in the MK2 forum (grandads forum)

your always welcome to look in our (young un's forum)
over in the MK1 forum :wink:


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm on my second MLC. The first manifested itself primarily in the form of an SLK. So, Iâ€™m probably a wannna be hairdresser having a midlife crisis, how sad is that.

I'm hoping my third time around is going to be an R8.

You will get your first MLC at around 40 to 45 when you realise your best times are behind you. You get the second around your mid 50â€™s when you realise they arenâ€™t coming back. And you get the third when you donâ€™t finally give a f*ck.

Phil


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

wrekTT said:


> Well guyz it does look like you are all oldies over here in the MK2 forum (grandads forum)
> 
> your always welcome to look in our (young un's forum)
> over in the MK1 forum :wink:


I keep looking, but the grammar is so bad i have no idea what the fu**S going on.

P.s. Guyz is spelt with an "ess". (Phonetic)

Thanks for popping by young whippersnapper.


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well guyz it does look like you are all oldies over here in the MK2 forum (grandads forum)
> ...


Thanks, do you guys know that Saga does good insurance deals 8)


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like I'll be a "young 'un" over here when we get ours then - I'm 24, husband's only 23!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

philbur said:


> I'm on my second MLC. The first manifested itself primarily in the form of an SLK. So, Iâ€™m probably a wannna be hairdresser having a midlife crisis, how sad is that.
> 
> I'm hoping my third time around is going to be an R8.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Looking forward to the third if thats the case.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

wrekTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > wrekTT said:
> ...


All i know is my insurance is nice and cheap for my 3 cars and 2 jetbikes.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Great thread and good timing, I hit the big 40 yesterday.












Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread and good timing, I hit the big 40 yesterday.
> ...


  thanks


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

sane eric said:


> thanks


 :wink:


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh dear what have i done ordered my new TT and joined the cast of Grumpy old men.
This is my second MLC the first occured when i was 42 (Saab 900 Turbo coupe), now at 55 i thought i was due another one only this time i cannot stop smiling at the thought of what is to come in May.

Great Forum guys thanks for letting me in

 :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im just grumpy. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

jakeman said:


> Oh dear what have i done ordered my new TT and joined the cast of Grumpy old men.
> This is my second MLC the first occured when i was 42 (Saab 900 Turbo coupe), now at 55 i thought i was due another one only this time i cannot stop smiling at the thought of what is to come in May.
> 
> Great Forum guys thanks for letting me in
> ...


After your car's been back to Blade a few times see if your still smiling.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

jakeman said:


> Oh dear what have i done ordered my new TT and joined the cast of Grumpy old men.


Ahem - not all of us! Cheerful young female here thank you very much! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We may need visible proof of that.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

How about a grumpy young man? 

Only provoked in the right way though - incompetence usually does it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Try these, they may help with your incompetence


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

andyc83 said:


> How about a grumpy young man?
> 
> - incompetence.


That means cant hold you wee in on the mk1 forum btw.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > How about a grumpy young man?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > How about a grumpy young man?
> ...


Ah.  The problem with only hanging out on the Mk2 forum then!


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

I am to old to be PC but as the "new old goat" on the block (not a kid anymore) i can see i should have said "joined the cast of Grumpy old/Young men and Cheerfull Young Woman" 

Thanks for the comment on Blade (local) my better half got her A3 170TDi Sportback S Line from Swindon where she works my TT is coming from there as well she has been happy with the service she has had for the past 15 months.

I can see being a Forum member is going to be good fun and informative to boot.

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

jakeman said:


> I am to old to be PC but as the "new old goat" on the block (not a kid anymore) i can see i should have said "joined the cast of Grumpy old/Young men and Cheerfull Young Woman"
> 
> Thanks for the comment on Blade (local) my better half got her A3 170TDi Sportback S Line from Swindon where she works my TT is coming from there as well she has been happy with the service she has had for the past 15 months.
> 
> ...


Working for Blade isn't goint to stop you having issues with your car btw.
My dig wasn't at Blade, it was at Audi.

It also wont enjoy the speed bumps on Barton St either.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

jakeman said:


> I am to old to be PC but as the "new old goat" on the block (not a kid anymore) i can see i should have said "joined the cast of Grumpy old/Young men and Cheerfull Young Woman"
> 
> Thanks for the comment on Blade (local) my better half got her A3 170TDi Sportback S Line from Swindon where she works my TT is coming from there as well she has been happy with the service she has had for the past 15 months.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Took me that loooooooooooong to get my priorities right. One foot in the grave. I'm 57


----------

